# Sticky  FF Guide to meeting up with online buddies



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

*Fertility Friends guide to meeting online buddies - both old and new!*​
[red]*Disclaimer and reminder!*
If members post and/or disclose to other member any confidential information about themselves then members do so entirely at their own risk.

You should not assume that the information supplied by members contained in any profile, post or instant message is necessarily correct and accurate. Fertility Friends do not have an opportunity to check that information supplied by members is correct and not misleading.

Fertility Friends do not make any representation or warranty that the information posted by members is accurate and Fertility Friends are not under any obligation to verify any information supplied by members.

Should you arrange any meetings with any member through your use of Fertility Friends then you do so at your own risk. Members should take reasonable precautions to ensure their safety.[/red]

*GUIDE TO MEETING OTHER MEMBERS*

Remember, when you meet someone for the first time they are still a stranger whether you have been introduced via the Internet or not.

Fertility Friends does not want to discourage or scare members from meeting with other members, face-to-face meetings can often be a source of much support and friendship, but Fertility Friends encourages all members to consider their personal safety before arranging or attending any face-to-face meetings.

Should you arrange any meetings with any member through your use of Fertility Friends then you do so entirely at your own risk. Members should take reasonable precautions to ensure their safety.

To assist our members Fertility Friends has produced the following guidance to give you useful tips and information to help improve your personal safety. These tips are suggestions only and should not be regarded as comprehensive sources of advice.


Do not give out personal details, such as full name, address, phone numbers or any other information that could be used to identify you straightaway. Take time to learn more about members before giving out this information. Exercise caution and common sense.

When meeting up for the first time - try to do so in groups.

Always meet in a public place that you know well.

Always meet in daylight hours.

Initially do not arrange for another member to pick you up from home and do not accept a lift home from a member if you feel uncomfortable about it.

Ensure someone you know, a friend or family member, knows the details of your meet. Let them know where you are going, what time you are going, who you are meeting and what time you are expected back. Arrange to call them when you arrive and when you leave. Consider a code word if you require assistance or feel threatened.

Ensure you are contactable. Take a mobile telephone, ensure it is fully charged and has credit.

Try to take a friend along, at least at the beginning.

Carry a personal alarm and ensure you know how to use it.

Trust your instincts at all times - they are often right.

Be sensible and be safe.


----------

